
Ask HN: Want to create the ultimate software project checklist? - willpower_iam
I feel that there are so many times when a project starts and people don&#x27;t know what where to start, and then closer to go-live more and more issues crop up that could have been avoided. I&#x27;m hoping to put together a list of tasks that can be applied to almost any software project and can be used as a &#x27;heads up&#x27; or checklist document<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;document&#x2F;d&#x2F;1htY5oS1tyMQUBbJ2eaEONbgoqch-fMUPeyFOUkBb8Nk&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing<p>Thanks for contributing!
======
sparkie
Waterfall 2.0?

